
Nutanix IPO: Distribution of Investor Returns - bofia
https://equityzen.com/path-to-ipo/nutanix/
======
atishd
it's silly folks were calling it a "down round IPO" more than anything, people
were over blowing the ratchet protection and misunderstanding the difference
between allocated and issued shares.

